# Purina Pro Plan Performance Kibble Size?



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought a bag of Purina Pro Plan Performance, and the kibble size is really small. Is it always like that?


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah.....it's kind of heart shaped.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I just opened a new bag and the kibble is bigger this time around. Its still smaller than most kibble I have been feeding.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Interesting. I just opened a new bag of Performance yesterday and it looked the same to me. Maybe they're making a change.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I buy both performance and adult from Pro Plan and the kibble sizes are differant for each type of food.

Steve


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

The first batch must not have had any yeast in it :idea: They are both heart shaped but the new batch is thicker.

I will say that my dog is doing well on it, better than when I was feeding eukanuba large breed premium performance.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

If you want to see big kibbles, check on Science Diet t/d --the dental formula. They're nearly golfball sized.


----------

